# Pressure test for $20.00 anyone doing this.



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

So got a call from our national saying everyone else is performing pressure test for $20.00 minus discount, and if you dont complete then you are not performing any more initial secures. Basically they are forcing us to do this. we been bidding on this item with not problem until today. Anyone with any idea on how to approach this issue and how much are you guys doing it for. I JUST CANT BELIEVE WE ARE BEEN FORCE TO DO THIS AT $20.00 FROM WHAT I THINK I KNOW ALLOWABLE IS JUST AN AMOUNT THEY GIVE YOU TO PERFORM ANY WORK IF YOU CAN DO IT WITH THE ALLOWABLE. SINCE WHEN ARE WE BEEN FORCE NOW TO COMPLETE SOMETHING WITH THE ALLOWABLE.??:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

SANTYY30 said:


> Anyone with any idea on how to approach this issue


I have an idea. Tell Safeguard you're not going to do it.

Safeguard will say that is fine, but they will have to back charge you $200 to get someone else out there to do it. See, they will pay good rates with YOUR money, and they can do that because they've got a slush fund.... 30 days of YOUR work.

So, you can't afford to do the work, but you can't afford not to, but I do have some good news. You are now almost done with SG. I wish you the best.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

How's this. "Can not complete for allowable". I will gladly add the $20 pressure test to any winterization order. We appreciate your understanding in this matter. Thank and have a great day.

If you think they are worth keeping, fake it and fail them all.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure who "everyone else" is they are referring to. Open the phone book and call around.
Remove the discount and add a zero.

You realize that you are being given less that $20 to absorb liability for each plumbing system they send you a work order for?
If you don't want to be treated like a dog, then stop eating dogfood.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not sure who "everyone else" is they are referring to. Open the phone book and call around.
> Remove the discount and add a zero.
> 
> You realize that you are being given less that $20 to absorb liability for each plumbing system they send you a work order for?
> If you don't want to be treated like a dog, then stop eating dogfood.


the worst thing is this is one of the best nationals out there is not safeguard, they placed my account on hold until CSD contacts me. I just would love to know how many vendors are performing a $16.00 pressure test all properties. thank you so much for your help guys. They asked me for a really good reason not to do it.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I sent you a PM with the reason I always give, has never missed yet.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> If you don't want to be treated like a dog, then stop eating dogfood.


Most truthful, home run, hard hitting one liner EVER! If the system would let me I'd sit here and click the thanks button 1000 times.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

So it's a test to see how hard they can push without lube, before you yell your safe word? Interesting- would take a lot more than $20 to put up with that!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It is meant to be an additional charge to a wint order.*



JoeInPI said:


> So it's a test to see how hard they can push without lube, before you yell your safe word? Interesting- would take a lot more than $20 to put up with that!


but, nationals being what they are, they are trying to make a few more bucks at our expense, by issuing them as stand alone orders. Typical....I don't blame them for trying.

If a contractor is dumb enough to do them, that's on them.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have seen one order with this on it. was a WF secure order from NFR. I bid it also, not doing for $20.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> I have seen one order with this on it. was a WF secure order from NFR. I bid it also, not doing for $20.


Bingo. If you cannot complete for the allowable, please provide a bid.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> Bingo. If you cannot complete for the allowable, please provide a bid.


The OP stated:
_"So got a call from our national saying everyone else is performing pressure test for $20.00 minus discount, and if you dont complete then you are not performing any more initial secures. Basically they are forcing us to do this."

_ Doesn't sound like the company he's referring to is willing to accept a bid.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> The OP stated:
> _"So got a call from our national saying everyone else is performing pressure test for $20.00 minus discount, and if you dont complete then you are not performing any more initial secures. Basically they are forcing us to do this."
> 
> _ Doesn't sound like the company he's referring to is willing to accept a bid.


I can attest that the work order reads that way. To complete the pressure test for the allowable or to bid if you cannot complete for the allowable, and provide details to support the bid (just like with any bid).


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

STARBABY said:


> I have seen one order with this on it. was a WF secure order from NFR. I bid it also, not doing for $20.


good job, hey we just have to all be on the same page so we all dont get screw


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

good news to everyone they took the great answer one of you guys gave me, you should hear their voice when they call me to say " so you will be performing a full win? ok thank you . they remove all the still needs on my orders. thank you guys for the help


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> I can attest that the work order reads that way. To complete the pressure test for the allowable or to bid if you cannot complete for the allowable, and provide details to support the bid (just like with any bid).


they were saying all the other contractor were completing for the allowable and we were going to stop getting initials secure, because they could not afford to send another vendor back just to do pressure test.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't forget to charge the extra $20 for the pressue test.*



SANTYY30 said:


> good news to everyone they took the great answer one of you guys gave me, you should hear their voice when they call me to say " so you will be performing a full win? ok thank you . they remove all the still needs on my orders. thank you guys for the help


I have been forgetting that sometimes, since it's a new thing. I used to do it for free. So, the $20 PT is actually a good thing, once everyone knows what to expect. 

We were essentially doing it for free in the past.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Apparently there are people willing to clean toilets for $20 so no doubt in mind that they'd also do pressure checks for $20.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Apparently there are people willing to clean toilets for $20 so no doubt in mind that they'd also do pressure checks for $20.



And they can have all mine then. Ran in to this a few years back with then FAS. I had bid to drain and remove a above ground pool for I thinks $700.coorinator called me wanting me to do it for $300 and all her other contractor were doing it for that. I told her she probably would need to get one of them then to do it. Just because someone else is working for nothing doesn`t mean I am.. I can stay home and go broke. why work for it?


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohnojim said:


> I sent you a PM with the reason I always give, has never missed yet.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Send to me to


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

SANTYY30 said:


> good news to everyone they took the great answer one of you guys gave me, you should hear their voice when they call me to say " so you will be performing a full win? ok thank you . they remove all the still needs on my orders. thank you guys for the help


So what was the answer that one of us gave?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> So what was the answer that one of us gave?


A good coach doesn't post his playbook for the world to see. He would never win again.

Ohnojim has kept that private for good reason. :vs_cool:


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

This is bull****! apparently it is new HUD guideline for FHA properties. I am literally going out to do one this morning because the completion got denied. $20 bull**** pressure test. $16 after discount. I could not argue my way out of it. I am losing it over here. I have to pull equipment out for $16??!!!!

And no... it is not Safeguard... it is a reputable big boy National.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, yeah it's probably NFR. Since they lost all those states and still have the same overhead, where do you think they are going to make it up?

Watch your step, it happens to all of them, and is only a matter of time.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

If it is "us", I was told very clearly that if you cannot complete for the $20 HUD allowable that you may bid to complete.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> A good coach doesn't post his playbook for the world to see. He would never win again.
> 
> Ohnojim has kept that private for good reason. :vs_cool:


This is why 90% of us come here. To get advice on how to do our jobs better. 

Not to bitch and complain about companies. As far as giving away trade secrets, that would only matter if we were all in the same state, maybe, and that state only had 1 national... but we are many all across the country.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

It is not that it is a trade secret, I have no special knowledge that anyone with the internet and a three digit IQ could not come up with on their own. If you had fifth grade science and a bit of common sense you should be able to figure it out anyway. 

The guy just seemed very frustrated at the time and, sometimes it's hard to see the big picture and think it through in that state.

If you post a specific solution, some of these nationals will fabricate a reason to shoot that reason down. Or, they could always use the universal (It's the Client).


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't know who "us" is. It is MCS. I did bid it. They ripped me a new one and denied my order 3 times telling me to go back to the property and do the damn thing. I went out and did it today. I'm getting a whopping $16 bucks for a pressure test. I had a long conversation with my RVM. After I pay the 10% to the DOR and my insurance and FED Taxes and LNI what am I left with? 8 bucks? to take on the liability? I told her. You are going to put me in a position to fake it every time. I said... Seriously what kind of work are you expecting me to provide you for $8? How do I pay my subs on something like this? 


I bid it. but it got denied. What the hell is the big secret? I don't want to do these.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

NorthwestWA said:


> I don't know who "us" is. It is MCS. I did bid it. They ripped me a new one and denied my order 3 times telling me to go back to the property and do the damn thing. I went out and did it today. I'm getting a whopping $16 bucks for a pressure test. I had a long conversation with my RVM. After I pay the 10% to the DOR and my insurance and FED Taxes and LNI what am I left with? 8 bucks? to take on the liability? I told her. You are going to put me in a position to fake it every time. I said... Seriously what kind of work are you expecting me to provide you for $8? How do I pay my subs on something like this?
> 
> 
> I bid it. but it got denied. What the hell is the big secret? I don't want to do these.


"Us" is NFR.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

When you said reputable MCS did bot come to mind.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Question, have you gone to a property that had the water on and obviously hold pressure and then reported the same and didn't bother with the test? If so, what was their response?

Technically by opening a faucet and taking a photo of the water running out at full force would be a pressure test. There is no verbiage on how to perform the pressure test so there you go, a quick $20......


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> "Us" is NFR.


not going to lie we love working with you guys NFR far the best company from all nationals we have here, but something is happening to you guys not sure if is only loosing wells but it seems like all the approval are coming back with more cuts than ever, and they all say HUD ADJUSTED. Again you guys are so far the best out there, prices are great, communication and costumer service is the best, the attitude from all the reps is amazing, but HUD is taking a huge toll on you guys this last couple of months.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> Question, have you gone to a property that had the water on and obviously hold pressure and then reported the same and didn't bother with the test? If so, what was their response?
> 
> Technically by opening a faucet and taking a photo of the water running out at full force would be a pressure test. There is no verbiage on how to perform the pressure test so there you go, a quick $20......


lol i would love to try just to see what i get back from them .


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> lol i would love to try just to see what i get back from them .



Give it a shot my friend.....


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

NorthwestWA said:


> This is bull****! apparently it is new HUD guideline for FHA properties. I am literally going out to do one this morning because the completion got denied. $20 bull**** pressure test. $16 after discount. I could not argue my way out of it. I am losing it over here. I have to pull equipment out for $16??!!!!
> 
> And no... it is not Safeguard... it is a reputable big boy National.


Say NO


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

WhAt?!?!?!?! YoU aRe ALLoWeD tO sAy No?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------

